# Eddy Curry May Miss Camp



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

http://blogs.nypost.com/sports/knicks/archives/2008/09/curry_out_with.html

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/54642/20081001/eddy_curry_out_with_bacterial_infection/#



> While Eddy Curry may miss the entire week of training camp, which is not a good thing for New York since the big man turned up out of shape, Jerome James made it through the first session, the New York Post is reporting.





> Curry was said to be vomiting all through last night. Mike D'Antoni, always the quipster, said it could be a blessing in disguise. Throwing up is a good way to lose weight, cracked D'Antoni.


This guy is hilarious. He's shown up to camp overweight for two years straight now. Can't management put a trainer on him for the offseason?


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Eddy Curry as a Bulimic Little Girl*

I dont think it would matter if they did. He wouldnt listen to them, or change his diet for that matter. Curry doesnt deserve to be in the NBA. Send him to the NBDL.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Eddy Curry as a Bulimic Little Girl*

*Did anyone expect anything different from Eddy Curry?* 
Is this Curry first time doing this? or 2nd or 3rd or 4th? 

*Lets stop acting suprise about this Knick Team!* 
7.0 C-Brook Lopez was available with the 6th pick.

*Knick-Fans just wanted a replacement for Isiah Thomas and Stephon Marbury.* 

So far the vote is still in on the replacements (Walsh, Dantoni, and Duhorn) being a better fit than the people they are replacing. 

As bad as Marbury is with this Knick team their was alot of games lastseason that Marbury would have won on his own if he was on the roster (he only played in 24 games last season) which would've made this team a 33-49 team. 
So Dantoni winning 35 games this season is not much of an accomplishment. 

Crawford and Zach Randolph did not allow Curry in lastseason offense. 
The changes that were made this offseason to the Knicks 23 win roster.....should guarantee the outcome of the Knicks 2008-9 season what..... a playoff spot or a ping-pong ball? 
*Whichever it may be Curry being out of shape and over 300 pounds help...*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Eddy Curry as a Bulimic Little Girl*

I cannot believe people thought things would be any different with Curry. What an embarrassment.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Eddy Curry as a Bulimic Little Girl*


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Eddy Curry as a Bulimic Little Girl*



Avalanche said:


>


Hahhahaha thats the "Eddie Curry Diet"


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Eddy Curry as a Bulimic Little Girl*

At least he has Water.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Maybe that Zach deal that felled through may be a blessing in disguise if Curry can't step his game up. I never liked Curry in the first place, I just wish he would also go away, but it is what it is.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

He inspired the Baconator.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Miss camp? Miss camp? Send this ****er to fat camp. Lock him in a camp with a bunch of fat kids. Eddy Curry is pathetic.


----------

